# Hello



## Daenriel (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I have just started in training in Martial Arts although it has been an interest of mine all my life.  I am looking forward to having some interesting conversations and learning a lot.

Thanks.

Daenriel


----------



## Kacey (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Have you considered posting in Meet & Greet so people can get to know you?


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2006)

Greetings Daenriel and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2006)

Daenriel said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have just started in training in Martial Arts although it has been an interest of mine all my life. I am looking forward to having some interesting conversations and learning a lot.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 7, 2006)

*Moderator Note:

Post split from original thread and moved to Meet & Greet.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Moderator
*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## stickarts (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome!!!

What Martial art do you do?


----------



## Daenriel (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,

I am currently studying Tensho Shin-I-Kai from Okinawa Japan.  It combines Budo, Combat Tai Chi and various other forms.

I have previously done some Shotokan Karate but my interest until now has been on historical and philosophical level.  

Please excuse me if my posts are slow in coming my computer is a little eratic at the moment and unstable.  In addition I have four sons and it is difficult to get time on it.

Does any one know where I can get good info on Bo Kihon and techniques?  

Look forward to chatting.

Thanks for the welcome.

Daenriel


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  

I personally don't know, but you may want to try posting your question in the Japanese section.  

Glad you joined us!


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:  I like your MT name


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 16, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------

